# AT&T Fiber 1000 and DirecTV



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

They are installing AT&T Fiber in our neighborhood. From what I have been able to gather, their Fiber 1000 is $80/mo unlimited WITH a bundle. What I am trying to find out, do they consider DirecTV NOW as an option in a bundle? I do not want to get Satellite DirecTv again, due to the added costs for extra rooms, HD, etc.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> They are installing AT&T Fiber in our neighborhood. From what I have been able to gather, their Fiber 1000 is $80/mo unlimited WITH a bundle. What I am trying to find out, do they consider DirecTV NOW as an option in a bundle? I do not want to get Satellite DirecTv again, due to the added costs for extra rooms, HD, etc.


I've never seen a bundle for streaming services. I get the part about not wanting to go back to D* sat service. Interesting question.

Rich


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

May not add up to anywhere near Directv costs but you would a additional streaming device for each room and I though DirecTV now limited you to number of connections (or maybe simultaneous)


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

I wonder if they could bundle that new DirecTV over IP service that is supposed to be coming out this Fall with AT&T internet and phone and maybe even AT&T wireless?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Only one I have heard is AT&T Watch is being given free with an AT&T cellular service.

AT&T Announces Watch TV Service Lineup, Details on New Wireless Plans


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Their web site says bundle with 'DIRECTV service'. Doesn't give any more details than that. To me, DIRECTV Now would qualify. But since we're talking AT&T, I can understand your concern. 

Have you called and asked the question?

When I got my 1,000 mbps fiber through AT&T, it was $80/Mo first 12 months and then $90/Mo. No bundling. No data cap.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

CTJon said:


> May not add up to anywhere near Directv costs but you would a additional streaming device for each room and I though DirecTV now limited you to number of connections (or maybe simultaneous)


DirecTV Now limits you to 2 simultaneous streams or you can get a third for an extra $5 per month. Other services have different restrictions. As an example, PSVue includes 5 simultaneous streams. 
Ridiculous equipment charges are one of the things driving folks to the OTT services. Just my DirecTV equipment charges alone were as much as my total bill for PSVue when I originally left ($39 per month) and I already had streaming devices at every tv.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mjwagner said:


> DirecTV Now limits you to 2 simultaneous streams or you can get a third for an extra $5 per month. Other services have different restrictions. As an example, PSVue includes 5 simultaneous streams.
> Ridiculous equipment charges are one of the things driving folks to the OTT services. Just my DirecTV equipment charges alone were as much as my total bill for PSVue when I originally left ($39 per month) and I already had streaming devices at every tv.


D* will nickel-dime subscribers to D* Now, just as they do for the sat subs. No doubt about that. Bet not many homes could make do with only two streams. They know that and they don't care, just another money stream. 
Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> D* will nickel-dime subscribers to D* Now, just as they do for the sat subs. No doubt about that. Bet not many homes could make do with only two streams. They know that and they don't care, just another money stream.
> Rich


You do realize Netflix does the same thing? They limit you to certain number of streams at a time based on which streaming plan you get...


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

My issue was not that all services are there to make money off of you but people need to understand what their costs and ability will be with their needs. A couple that only watch 1 show at a time and only use a total of 2 TV's have different needs and different costs than a family of 5 who need 4 simultaneous connections to 4 TV's. 
Just saying investigate YOUR needs first. Still maybe cheaper but may not be as cheap as it initially seems.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

inkahauts said:


> You do realize Netflix does the same thing? They limit you to certain number of streams at a time based on which streaming plan you get...


Valid point, but most folks that have made the switch to 4k are already on the $14.99 per month NetFlix plan which gets you 4 simultaneous streams. The great thing about NetFlix is those 4 streams can be anywhere in the US, and they don't have any issue with you sharing your subscription. My wife and I share our subscription with 2 other families (our Daughters). Since NetFlix is not a "live tv" service we find the simultaneous stream limitation to be not an issue like it could be with something like PSVue or the other "live tv" services. But I understand that it could be for some people. It really is dependent on your use case.
My personal take on all of this is that the more choices and options consumers have in this space the better as it continues to put downward pressure on prices. In the last two years since I switched from DirecTV to PSVue my net savings is in the thousands...certainly nothing to sneeze at even though that was not the main reason we switched. Compared to the savings the cost of streaming devices is a nit.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

mjwagner said:


> Valid point, but most folks that have made the switch to 4k are already on the $14.99 per month NetFlix plan which gets you 4 simultaneous streams. The great thing about NetFlix is those 4 streams can be anywhere in the US, and they don't have any issue with you sharing your subscription.


FYI, Netflix is testing a new plan in Europe right now that they think will make it's way over here: Ultra. Premium goes from 4 streams to 2. Ultra has 4 streams and is 3€ more expensive.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

trh said:


> FYI, Netflix is testing a new plan in Europe right now that they think will make it's way over here: Ultra. Premium goes from 4 streams to 2. Ultra has 4 streams and is 3€ more expensive.


Certainly something to look at, if and when it ever happens.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> You do realize Netflix does the same thing? They limit you to certain number of streams at a time based on which streaming plan you get...


I have the most expensive plan, I think it gives me 4 streams at a time. We never do more than 3 streams. D* Now is gonna be more expensive than the sat service by the time they get thru with add-ons and I don't see a need for D* Now...or any Cable Replacement Service.

Rich


----------



## Steady Teddy (Jan 23, 2007)

They just left a flier on my door yesterday that AT&T is bringing Fiber to my neighborhood. !0mbps Fiber has already been available for some time. The flier says 1000mbps will be available. They have been crews installing underground cable in my sub. Called an 800 number to get an ETA when it might be available and they were clueless. Can't come soon enough. Comcast has had a monopoly for high speed internet here forever.


----------

